# Pinch Harmonics - GAH!



## Thumby55 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I'm starting to learn pinch harmonics and am having a hell of a time getting them right on a consistent basis. I'm sure I've got the technique wrong and have tried everything from articles to videos and nothing's really helping.

What do the gurus at the forum think the best way to learn pinch harmonics are?


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

make sure you hold the pick with just the tip sticking out that way you will catch the skin of your thumb and hit the string hard. just keep going you will get it. plus try diffrant spots on the strings between the pick ups. sdsre


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Practice. It gets easier over time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

This thread was covered extensively
over here. Check it out.


----------

